# VNC Source



## norihiro (Jun 6, 2020)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

VNC Source - VNCviewer source to display remote desktop through RFB protocol



> This plugin provides a source that displays VNC remote desktop using RFB protocol.
> Currently only source code is available and tested on Linux. I'm working on building for MacOS and Windows.
> 
> VNC is a system to display and control remote desktop using RFB protocol.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Jun 27, 2020)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.1.0 is available



> Windows binares for 32-bit and 64-bit are ready. You can download from `Go to download` link on the top right.
> Binary for MacOS is experimental state and is not tested.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## YAMLcase (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks for building this!  Is there a way to configure the client with regards to encoding, quality, color depth, etc?  Thanks


----------



## norihiro (Sep 22, 2020)

YAMLcase said:


> Thanks for building this!  Is there a way to configure the client with regards to encoding, quality, color depth, etc?  Thanks


Thank you for your suggestion. I will consider to have the feature. Currently, the plugin does not have the feature to control them.


----------



## Josch (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello thanks for this great plugin.
Unfortunately, the tool only shows the first screen.
Is there a way to switch to the second screen?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 28, 2020)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.2.0 is available



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source.
> Major changes are below.
> 
> Added quality settings.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 28, 2020)

YAMLcase said:


> Is there a way to configure the client with regards to encoding, quality, color depth, etc?


Encoding and quality settings are added to the release 0.2.0. The color depth is still fixed to 24-bit in this release.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 28, 2020)

Josch said:


> Hello thanks for this great plugin.
> Unfortunately, the tool only shows the first screen.
> Is there a way to switch to the second screen?


The client side (including this plugin) does not have much control of the first/second screen selection. There might be a setting in your VNC server. Can you also check whether other VNC client (such as TigerVNC) shows differently?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 29, 2020)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.2.1 is released



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source.
> Fixed an issue that the plugin was not correctly loaded in MacOS.
> There is no change for Windows and Linux.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jan 4, 2021)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.2.2 was released



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source.
> 
> Fixed an issue the maximum port number.
> Removed unnecessary line-breaks from the log file.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## FerretBomb (Apr 1, 2021)

Would it be possible to add a 'quiet mode' to this plugin, squelch the logfile entries after 5-10 attempts to connect, or only attempt to connect if the source is set Visible (similar to how the Media Source will restart playback when the source becomes visible)?

If the remote server is not active, at present it generates a TON of logfile entries, similar to this (literally 300KB worth over a few hours' long stream):


> 00:48:01.602: [obs-vnc] rfbInitClient with serverHost=modtop serverPort=5900
> 00:48:03.873: [obs-vnc] rfbInitClient failed, will retry in 10s


It does this even if the Source is not visible in any scene. I'd rather not delete the source every time I'm not using the remote capture, and have to set it up again each time I want to pull from my remote system.


----------



## banshee1971 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm trying to access a RaspberryPi that required username/pw, but only "password" is available on the plugin.
Is it possible to add the username as well ?

I'm using a Raspberry Pi for a live graphical Tikker.. and want to add this on a section of my OBS :)


----------



## banshee1971 (Apr 1, 2021)

Finaly found out. I disable Linux login and switch to VNC Password in Raspberry. Here the look of the item generated by the RaspberryPi



.
I'm using a Raspberry PI with a case "BuiltIn LCD Screen", that this project that generate the Tiker : https://github.com/taoteh1221/Slideshow_Crypto_Ticker
I select 5 Crypto curency and they roll over one after the other.. all "live" information :)


----------



## norihiro (May 20, 2021)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.3.0 is released



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source with these changes.
> - Implemented mouse and keyboard interaction
> - Added a property to change color depth



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (May 20, 2021)

I'm sorry for my late response. I didn't notice messages arrived to this thread.


FerretBomb said:


> Would it be possible to add a 'quiet mode' to this plugin, squelch the logfile entries after 5-10 attempts to connect, or only attempt to connect if the source is set Visible (similar to how the Media Source will restart playback when the source becomes visible)?


Hi @FerretBomb, Thank you for your suggestion. I will consider to implement it.
I created a ticket https://github.com/norihiro/obs-vnc/issues/17



banshee1971 said:


> I'm trying to access a RaspberryPi that required username/pw, but only "password" is available on the plugin.
> Is it possible to add the username as well?


Hi @banshee1971, I will implement it.
I created a ticket https://github.com/norihiro/obs-vnc/issues/18


----------



## norihiro (May 26, 2021)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.3.1 is released



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source.
> 
> Added a user name property (available for MacOS)
> Suppressed log messages
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 12, 2021)

norihiro updated VNC Source with a new update entry:

VNC Source 0.4.0 is released



> This is a minor release of OBS VNC Source.
> 
> Send SendFramebufferUpdateRequest based on `skip_update_*` properties so that the data from VNC server will be reduced. This feature might not work correctly when connecting to Screen Sharing on macOS.
> Binaries are signed and packages are notarized (macOS only)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ReinholdKlass (Dec 4, 2021)

Congratulation to Norihiro !! Excellent solution !!  But the connection time from OBS on Ubuntu 20.4 Linux to a Win10 PC using TightVNC as server ist very long (sometimes up to 10 min). All is running in a local network.
Is there any chance to optimize this ?


----------

